# [SOLVED] Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working



## J Low Tow Doow (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! I woke up today to get on my laptop only to find out that my keyboard won't work. I have tried the Fn tricks and nothing. I am locked out of my laptop. Any help would be deeply appreciated.

Tow Doow


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*

hi J Low Tow Doow welcome to tsf,

so you can not log in?
try safe mode? keyboard work in bios?
try a usb keyboard?


----------



## J Low Tow Doow (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*

I tried using an Usb keyboard and nothing. Tried safe mode and nothing. If I let my laptop for a couple of hours charged up I will get some keyboard activity from time to time. This is really irritating. I was only able to login once which was a miracle. O checked my keyboard under device properties and it said everything is normal and I didn't see any exclamation marks or whatnot.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*

does it get to the log in screen everytime? will it boot without the battery?


----------



## J Low Tow Doow (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*



oscer1 said:


> does it get to the log in screen everytime? will it boot without the battery?



Yes it goes to login screen each time. With and w/o battery.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*

is this laptop under warranty? if not you could take keyboard off and check connection to the motherboard. did anything spill on the laptop? here is a servise guide for your 5517
http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 5517.pdf


----------



## J Low Tow Doow (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*



oscer1 said:


> is this laptop under warranty? if not you could take keyboard off and check connection to the motherboard. did anything spill on the laptop? here is a servise guide for your 5517
> http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 5517.pdf


Man, that is all that was. A loose connection. Thank God, I didn't think something so flimsy could make such an impact. Oscer1 thank you so much!! Case closed!! ray:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Acer Aspire 5517 Keyboard Not Working*

your welcome glad you got it going. if you don't mind at top you can mark the thread solved under tread tools thanks.


----------

